# ممكن طريقه عمل حنه الفرد



## دعاء الكراون (11 مايو 2013)

لو امكن طريقه عمل الحنه السوداء اللي هي حنه الفرد وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (11 مايو 2013)

جروب التراس كيميائي 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 مايو 2013)

ناس كتير بيشتكو منها وهى عموما لا تحتوى على الحناء بتعتمد على نقع العفص فى زيت الزيتون ثم تحميصه وطحنه لكن اثناء تحميصة تخرج غازات ضارة حاذرى منها يطحن معه قرنفل (المسمار)و معها الحديدية النسب مش فاكرها اسمحى لى ابحث عنها واخبرك


----------



## دعاء الكراون (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ عبد القادر 

اخبار حضرتك ايه
اشكرك علي الاهتمام بموضوعي رغم كثره انشغالك بس لو ممكن تقولي النسب اكون شاكره جدا


----------

